# Masterbuilt Vertical Propane - Replacement Gas Orifice?



## hollowpoint1911 (Jul 12, 2015)

Does anyone know the part number and/or a source to order a replacement gas orifice for a Masterbuilt 2-door vertical smoker? I'm considering switching over from LP to NG which requires drilling out the orifice, but I want to have the ability to revert back to LP. 

Based on a manual I found online, I _*think*_  the part I need is #17, but I'm not sure. If I can confirm this, and without an actual part number, I think I could call Masterbuilt to try and order one.













HC3FvX9.png



__ hollowpoint1911
__ Jul 12, 2015


----------



## genek (Jul 13, 2015)

What I would do in this situation is take out the present part to be replaced and take it to either an LP dealer or appliance/heating repair place and ask for the proper replacement for natural gas.

GeneK


----------



## leonardhoehn (Jul 29, 2015)

i have this same smoker and can not keep the temperature low enough. it has a 1.15 gas orifice in it. can i get and put a smaller orifice in it? i also have a problem maintaining a blue flame.any suggestions?

Thanks

Lenny H


----------



## daveomak (Jul 29, 2015)

I checked Masterbuilt home page and they don't list a natural gas smoker...


----------

